# Long Avtars



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

How do people get away with such long avtars like this:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/228347d30c8b79cc4.jpg

Takes up half the page with a one line reply!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

bump - some threads are getting out of hand with long avatars like this...can a maximum size control not be put in place?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phope said:


> bump - some threads are getting out of hand with long avatars like this...can a maximum size control not be put in place?


There's supposed to be one but there aren't any regular mods to enforce it. :?

Jae used to be around here a lot more so had a closer reign on things...not any more it seems.

Actually, I thought all avatars were automatically resized to fit. Obviously not :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I always thought it was a pity there wasnt the take up of other forums like (the now defunct) TT-Quattro.com

What is needed is this forum to be moderated by enthusiasts with the full support of the (commercial) owner Jae.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Tosh!?! Get down here and explain yourself!! He He! Just kidding!


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

thebears said:


> How do people get away with such long avtars like this:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/228347d30c8b79cc4.jpg
> 
> Takes up half the page with a one line reply!


It's within the forum limits... if you go to your profile page (where you upload or link ot your avatar) then you will find this info:

Avatar.
Displays a small graphic image below your details in posts. Only one image can be displayed at a time, its width can be no greater than *110 pixels, the height no greater than 600 pixels*, and the file size no more than 24 KB.

Craigy


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As above, its within in the guidelines. However thanks for pointing it out - i will endeavor to find a bigger (taller) one.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

CraigyTT said:


> It's within the forum limits... if you go to your profile page (where you upload or link ot your avatar) then you will find this info:
> 
> Avatar.
> Displays a small graphic image below your details in posts. Only one image can be displayed at a time, its width can be no greater than *110 pixels, the height no greater than 600 pixels*, and the file size no more than 24 KB.
> ...


Then the limits need looking at!

One post by Tosh fills my entire screen!


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

thebears said:


> CraigyTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's within the forum limits... if you go to your profile page (where you upload or link ot your avatar) then you will find this info:
> ...


I know, I know.

Might I suggest a large (30") monitor? (eg. http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=uk&l=en&s=dhs&cs=ukdhs1&sku=142660)

The one I linked to has a native vertical resolution of 1600 pixels, so you could fit 3 tosh-posts onscreen at once :lol:

C


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Big girls are beautiful.....










You going to propose limiting the number of lines or size of photos people post too?


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> You going to propose limiting the number of lines or size of photos people post too?


Tosh, can you make your point with another big photo please?
The one above is in poor taste - I know you're probably just making fun of Max Mosely or something but really, some people around here have family who that lot killed.

C


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

CraigyTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You going to propose limiting the number of lines or size of photos people post too?
> ...


Agreed......one person I know was fataly injured when a "weather girl" fell on him!!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> http://www.earthharvest.org/Free-Clipart-Nostradamus-Astrology-Horoscope/Adolph-Hitler-Banner-Standard-Nazi-Third-Reich-Flag-01LG.jpg


I am absolutely amazed that you'd both compare anyone on the forum to Hitler, and secondly that seemingly without a second thought you'd post up the largest image you could find of a swastika - and specifically not the ancient version, but a specific Nazi item.

Don't you think that people might find popping onto the forum and stumbling over accusations of Nazisim aimed at themselves or others, and Nazi iconograpgy upsetting or offensive?

(I've deliberately removed the img tags to avoid repeating displaying the image).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't recall saying any one's anything?

I guess my post is also offensive to black and fat people. :? 
Lighten up, i was going to change the aviator to a smaller one but given the small minded attitude of some, I'm not going to bother. It is within the forum rules end of.
History is history and only by learning the lessons of the past can we hope to have a future - so hiding or pretending some events didn't happen is silly.

Should we stop war movies being made or princes wearing uniforms too?
I've expressed no views on the subject either way, I've not personally attacked anyone, i don't condone what happened in shape.

The point was are we also going to limit the amount of txt people put in their replies or the size of the picture in those replies.

PC brigade must be on E this week ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I consider this whole thread a personal attack. under the rules of the forum it should be locked or removed.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Maybe if people were less purile there wouldn't be a problem.

That isn't aimed at anyone in particular you understand. The fact I've posted under Toshiba's last post is entirely co-incidental.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Why oh why do some spoil it for others with the childish behavoiur.

Lets go and see who can have the biggest Avatr comepetion.

Winner Biggest Avatr = Tosh!!

Biggest Child Winner = Tosh

Biggest Idiot winner = Tosh


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

My tuppenceworth:

I don't mind huge photos - they are nice. Having a big photo and a little avatar is fine - there's no wasted space.

I don't mind what Tosh has as an avatar - it's within the rules, end of.

I do think that the rules should be changed so that avatars have a limit that involves less white space - perhaps 300 pixels? Threads that have lots of one line replies from people with 600-pixel tall avatars are probably >90% redundant in terms of conveying information.

Craigy


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Damn I missed all this the other day! :x


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I consider this whole thread a personal attack. under the rules of the forum it should be locked or removed.


It would be great if you could be locked or removed.


----------

